# Weathering Site



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

I checked to see if this had been posted here prior....nadda.
Some very very nice work. http://www.modeltrainsweathered.com/ 



Head to the forums registration (they provide you with a log on and password) 
Enjoy.

-Mark


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mark. Very interesting looking site.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

here ya go ; and ya don't have to register just enjoy . . . . http://4largescale/macs/m100.htm



the webmasters' main site directory at 4largescale.com


Sorry but i just can't seem to copy url links into these mls.com reply windows anymore (for the last couple wks.)


nite, 

doug c


----------

